# Stock Notice: Canon EF – EOS R Control Ring adapter in stock at Canon USA



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 26, 2020)

> Canon USA has stock of the Canon EF to EOS R control ring adapter.
> Key Features
> 
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------

